

Ask HN: Including logos of Fortune 500 clients on your website? - notastartup

what happens when you put the image of Google and IBM on your website? Does it increase conversions? What are the risks?
======
zhte415
Get permission, or get it worked into the contract with them.

Stay safe: Large corporations, such as Fortune 500 companies, often have
subsidiaries, branches, or otherwise incorporated offices all over the world,
and also in their home country. Ensure that the legal entity you work with has
sufficient wording in the contract that you can claim to work with the parent
entity too (the Fortune 500 recognised name).

But in the end, surely it is about your relationship with someone you're
claiming a client (and I'm assuming this is the case, having their logo on
your website, and that you're including the logo to convert other largish
clients). If basic due diligence if performed by a prospective client and you
don't receive a favourable reference (or worse, a denial of relationship), it
will kill a conversion either at the outset of later (and later could be worse
- legal charges of misrepresentation or worse).

Stick with names that you have an auditable relationship with, that include
positive anecdotes, and can be relied upon to confirm a working relationship.

------
tedchs
Two things: please don't do this without explicit permission from an
appropriately authorized employee (probably different from your contact).
Also, personally, every time I see this my main reaction is "OK, one small
team used a credit card to buy this service, its not as if all xx,xxx
employees of $bigcorp are relying on the platform for daily LOB activity"

------
jonah
What are the terms of your contract with them? Is it allowed? When I built
stuff for BigCos I was under NDA so will have to go back and ask permission to
post the work.

